# Boomer Air Cannon



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok, so i''ve been looking at the boomer air cannons on minions web. They look really cool, but they are pretty spendy. Anyways I want to know if anyone has used one and how effective they actually are. Are they worth the price? I also noticed that they used to have instructions on building these suckers but they have been removed. Has anyone on here built one and how did you do it? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Air Cannons


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

THERE WORTH EVERY PENNY!!! Best Cannons out there and dnt use high psi


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Are the concussion cannon plans on haunt project the same as the boomers? I read somewhere they werent as loud. But given the low price tag of supplies I may try to build one anyways...


----------

